# Semi-Budget HT 5.1 Amplifier Suggestions



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

Rebuilding a secondary 5.1 HT setup that took a direct lighting strike. Insurance is taking care of the equipment replacement. System was geared on the budget side using Polk monitor series speakers 70/cs2/40. Insurance spec and replaced the speakers with Polk's lsim series. They also replaced the vsx-1021 with a SC-1222. 

After listening to the lsim 705's, the 1222 seems to be lacking in power needed. I added a SS DA.1 to the mix which changed the dynamics of the 705's completely. I wish not to use my SS gear on this setup. 

Any suggestions on a reliable good quality 5.1 amplifier at 200 [email protected] 8ohm for around $300-500 new or used?


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

I would have to say the B&K 7250 if you can find a used one. They pop up in your price range from time to time.

If you're patient (and a bit lucky) you can find some good used/demo deals on Wyred4Sound equipment too.


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

Emotiva makes a 5 channel, 200w per at 8ohm all channels driven that you might can find for a little over that. Nobody bad mouths their amps just their other stuff. They tend to hold their value too.


----------



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

Been looking but haven't came up with anything just yet. I was also suggested in Rotel.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I've read that Rotel makes some good quality home theater equipment.


----------



## bigfastmike (Jul 16, 2012)

Search audiogon. Great gear there


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

What about Harman receivers? I'd look into AVR 1650 or AVR 2650, whichever you can find or afford. These models come with some kind of automatic calibration for equalization and speaker placement feature called EZSet/EQ, which sounds interesting.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Affordable$$Audio The E-zine For Frugal Audio Enthusiasts 

Take a day off (or two) and have a good read  

Kelvin


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

I run Rotel gear and love it...I can also recommend used NAD, Arcam and Parasound. Audiogon.com is the place for used high end and mid-fi home gear. I have been a member there since 2000.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

ZAKOH said:


> What about Harman receivers? I'd look into AVR 1650 or AVR 2650, whichever you can find or afford. These models come with some kind of automatic calibration for equalization and speaker placement feature called EZSet/EQ, which sounds interesting.


Harman receivers are junk i have 3 dump on me in 2 years, I have one seating in my basement with dead dsp, amplification works but not commutation, I can't select different inputs it stuck on tuner but I can't change stations. 
when it worked it did a great job sounded nice too, now i have$800 boat anchor. I will never buy harman receiver again. cheaper models had problem with hdmi, i replaced it once and upgraded to higher model, Best buy replaced it twice but then it died 3rd time, I bought Denon and never look back.


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

for $300-500 used is your only option, even then it might be tough is used

I would take your time and piece it together. Get a solid 2 channel amp for $300-500 and when money allows stag another..... etc

Adcom makes OK amps, the GFA-555 or GFA5500 can be purchased for under $500, probably $300-400. Parasound HCA-1500 is a nice step up.... I purchased a Adcom GFA-5500 due to loving my Adcom car audio stuff. After marrying my wife and attempting to mix out stereo stuff together I told her we would just listen to everything and choose what's best. Her parasound amp are numerous steps above my Adcom....

O yea... Audiogon rocks


----------



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

ZAKOH said:


> What about Harman receivers? I'd look into AVR 1650 or AVR 2650, whichever you can find or afford. These models come with some kind of automatic calibration for equalization and speaker placement feature called EZSet/EQ, which sounds interesting.


Need an amp not a AVR. 



subwoofery said:


> Affordable$$Audio The E-zine For Frugal Audio Enthusiasts
> 
> Take a day off (or two) and have a good read
> 
> Kelvin


Took a couple hours today; work wont allow days...nice link



SoundJunkie said:


> I run Rotel gear and love it...I can also recommend used NAD, Arcam and Parasound. Audiogon.com is the place for used high end and mid-fi home gear. I have been a member there since 2000.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Neighbor runs Rotel and has been a sales guy every time I went over. Found a Parasound I might pickup. Last I heard John Curl was still over there?


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Blazemore said:


> Neighbor runs Rotel and has been a sales guy every time I went over. Found a Parasound I might pickup. Last I heard John Curl was still over there?


Yes, John Curl still designs for them as far as I know. That would be my first choice! I love my Rotel gear also!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

Since the SC-1222 doesn't have a 12v trigger, turning on and off a amp is becoming interesting without doing it maunally. Anyone know of a solution or a device on the market built for this? I wish not use the voltage sensing powerstrip that I've seen suggested.


----------



## Freakmech (Sep 11, 2012)

SoundJunkie said:


> I run Rotel gear and love it...I can also recommend used NAD, Arcam and Parasound. Audiogon.com is the place for used high end and mid-fi home gear. I have been a member there since 2000.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Ive run Rotel and Arcam, very nice for the money. As mentioned, search Audigon, good deals.


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

Man no love for B&K around here. They are always a bit behind in technology but make up for it in one very solid product. If you are looking for a quality, made in the U.S. amp or receiver that you will have for the next few decades, I still recommend B&K.


----------



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

rmenergy said:


> Man no love for B&K around here. They are always a bit behind in technology but make up for it in one very solid product. If you are looking for a quality, made in the U.S. amp or receiver that you will have for the next few decades, I still recommend B&K.


I have B&K on the list...the Parasound one fell though, too many dents etc.


On a side note anyone know of an amp that turns on by sensing a program signal instead of 12v triggers?


----------



## breeze612 (Nov 27, 2012)

If you're still looking, I have a nice B&K power amp we removed from a clients project when he removed a system during a renovation. Just send me a PM & I can get you details if you're interested. I think he'd take $500 for it... We have the B&K pre-pro, too, but it's surround capabilities are meh... good stereo preamp, though...


----------

